# Thumb and Pointer or Thumb and Middle Finger/ Using your Finger Sling w/ Recurve



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

I've been known to forget my finger sling and drop my bow, sight, stab and all. So, I tried a wrist sling because I thought it would be harder to forget, but I can't say as I liked it.


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

I've done both. I do like to have my pointer free for whatever I may need it for. :shade:


----------



## Toxothise1440 (Nov 30, 2008)

One of the experts I learned from tells me most people who use thumb and index are grabbing the bow without knowing this. 

He has a drastic way to show it in his clinics.


----------



## SidneyArcher (Sep 23, 2008)

I have tried both, but the middle finger feels the best. Also I have noticed that some people use a shoe string. How is this worn, or tied on?


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Toxothise1440 said:


> One of the experts I learned from tells me most people who use thumb and index are grabbing the bow without knowing this.
> 
> He has a drastic way to show it in his clinics.


From the far too many times I've completely dropped my bow when I forgot to put on my finger sling, I can assure you with 100% certainty that is not the case with me. I did, however, watch someone shooting with an open handed grip at the range but no finger sling, who snatched his hand closed with every shot, thereby completely negating any benefit of the open grip--I resisted the urge to offer him a finger sling since not everybody wants un-solicited advice and his technique looked very deliberate, though, it seems, fatally flawed.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

SidneyArcher said:


> I have tried both, but the middle finger feels the best. Also I have noticed that some people use a shoe string. How is this worn, or tied on?



Take a look at this link:

http://www.texasarchery.org/Documents/FingerSling/fingersling.MOV


That may answer your question.

Dave


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Dave T said:


> Take a look at this link:
> 
> http://www.texasarchery.org/Documents/FingerSling/fingersling.MOV
> 
> ...


It is even easier to use a "cow hitch" rather than the clove hitch shown in the movie. I don't know if there is a video of the cow hitch version of the string sling. I must say, however, that a shoe string sling being self snugging under tension is more secure than the commercial finger slings.


----------



## Mark Hedges (Dec 18, 2008)

I almost gave up on finger slings after trying it on my thumb and index finger. It was so uncomfortable as to almost be painful. Then I tried thumb and middle finger and it was much better. 

Mark


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the answers, glad to know that I'm not out of the norm =P. I guess its another one of those preference things.


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

Toxothise1440 said:


> One of the experts I learned from tells me most people who use thumb and index are grabbing the bow without knowing this. He has a drastic way to show it in his clinics.


I'll suggest that your expert is not so expert on this particular subject 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

Warbow said:


> ....I resisted the urge to offer him a finger sling since not everybody wants un-solicited advice and his technique looked very deliberate, though, it seems, fatally flawed.


Fatally flawed???

If I'm not mistaken the 2008 Olympic Champion Viktor Ruban does this on each and every shot. He and all his Ukrainian team mates have never used a finger sling.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

c3hammer said:


> Fatally flawed???
> 
> If I'm not mistaken the 2008 Olympic Champion Viktor Ruban does this on each and every shot. He and all his Ukrainian team mates have never used a finger sling.
> 
> ...


Well, maybe not fatally flawed after all  But, this guy's scores weren't looking so great, can't say for sure if that was the fault of the bow snatch. What Viktor Ruban does (or any champion archer's idiosyncrasies) may not be good general advice for other archers, anymore than people should try and imitate Rick McKinney's extreme open stance.


----------



## Les K (Apr 2, 2008)

I voted for "wrist sling, middle finger" even though my sling goes from my wrist, between my middle and index finger, and then hooks up onto itself at the wrist again. 

I tried the finger sling but I didn't like all of the bow weight supported by just my two fingers. Seems much easier for me to support the bow with the wrist. 

I did forget to hook it up once and the whole rig went flying a few feet out and the string came around to the front of the bow. Luckily, it was at an indoor range on carpet and no damage was done! I now make sure it is the first thing on my check list to do!


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

Warbow said:


> It is even easier to use a "cow hitch" rather than the clove hitch shown in the movie. I don't know if there is a video of the cow hitch version of the string sling. I must say, however, that a shoe string sling being self snugging under tension is more secure than the commercial finger slings.


Yep, while it is easier to tie a larks head/cow hitch, I found that that will tighten up when rotated one way on your thumb/finger, while slipping when rotated the other way. Also, when resting between your thumb and the grip, the lark's head is bulkier and often doesn't sit as comfortably (applies to your index finger too if you use that as your other anchor point).

The clove hitch also doesn't tighten up (at least with the paracord I use) through the normal course of shooting. I've seen some interesting cases of purple thumbs, and I figure restricting blood flow to part of your hand probably isn't a good idea.


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

Whatever is comfortable and works for you is best.

Much of follow through is simply "something to do" after the shot which creates consistency during the shot. So while Ms. Park may seem to be unnecessarily exaggerating her follow through with her bow hand, or Victor Ruban may seem to clench his bow grip, it doesn't mean they are torquing the bow during the shot.

Having a good coach helps you work out these fine details, but remember that only you can feel the shot so your feedback to your coach is vital.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

2222 said:


> Whatever is comfortable and works for you is best.
> 
> Much of follow through is simply "something to do" after the shot which creates consistency during the shot. So while Ms. Park may seem to be unnecessarily exaggerating her follow through with her bow hand, or Victor Ruban may seem to clench his bow grip, it doesn't mean they are torquing the bow during the shot.


The question is not what works for those super high end shooters, but whether imitating them is a good idea or not. There are lots of experts with techniques that might not work for the rest of us.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*Just within my shot*

I have to say that we can learn from others for sure but the other side of that is if someone were shooting 1400 with a single finger pull a lot of people would be trying it, archery is very personal, so dont be afraid to be a little different, personally I am middle finger/ thumb guy. 

Yea I forgot my sling a few times, the worst was at an indoor, two bounces off the bottom limb, one off the stab, no damage, except to my ego. Garrie


----------



## TheShadowEnigma (Aug 16, 2008)

My instructor says you haven't been shooting long enough if you haven't dropped your bow once, haha. I almost forgot to put my sling back on. I nocked the arrow, and was about to draw and something didn't feel right, and I realized that it was the sling. *phew*


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

TheShadowEnigma said:


> My instructor says you haven't been shooting long enough if you haven't dropped your bow once, haha. I almost forgot to put my sling back on. I nocked the arrow, and was about to draw and something didn't feel right, and I realized that it was the sling. *phew*


I've dropped my full rig a number of times by forgetting the sling accidentally. I've got time to think "Ah, my sight!!!" and "Cool, my grip is open" at the same time...

I need one of those red flags on my bow like they have on jets and ordinance to reminded me to put on my sling.


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

I haven't dropped my bow, but I've almost forgotten my sling a couple times. Just like ShadowE - something just didn't feel right. I did drop my husbands bow one time when I was demonstrating to a class - didn't have a finger sling on and wow - that bow landed about 6 ft in front of me. The class had a good laugh. Next topic was -- bow slings and why we use them :wink:


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

When I learned to shoot with an open hand years ago I noticed that snugging the finger sling to my thumd and pointer finger provided a confidence that the bow was not going to fall out of my hand when shot.
Years later the first step in my shot cycle is to snug up the tubing although I have long since learned to trust the sling.

I have on more than one occacion however been asked "here try this bow" while my sling was in my quiver and the quiver has not on my hip.
I can assure you I no longer try to grab the bow. Kabam;how embarassing!

Over the years I have given out several dozen finger slings. I always have 3 or 4 extras in my quiver just for that purpose.

I got a big kick out of one fellow who I had given a finger sling to.

Greeting him at a shoot a year or so later he thanked me for the "thong" and said he had gotten severa lof his buddies to shoot with them.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Dave T said:


> Take a look at this link:
> 
> http://www.texasarchery.org/Documents/FingerSling/fingersling.MOV
> 
> ...


Here's the cow hitch version

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oX0iNyXdis0

Based on BA's comments, I'm going to give the clove hitch version mentioned earlier a try, too.


----------



## laurens (Feb 18, 2009)

What is the sling for?

A shot with a bow is a fast transition from a tension in bodyparts to a relaxed state of the bodyparts.

A muscle change in the body from a tension state to a relaxed state will result in a movement. (try to cramp your hand and relax it fast without moving it)
We don't want movement, so we want to have the bow hand relaxed.
Then when we release (relax), then the bowhand will not pass through the tension relax transition and therefore no movements will be introduced. I think that is what we are after with the sling.


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

*forgot my sling the other day*

Getting the recurve back out since indoor is almost done. I was practicing in the living room the other day on my black bale and forgot my sling. I shot, and the bow jumped clear out of my hand, landed on the bottom limb (carpet) and bounced up again. I caught it on the bounce. 

I felt rather silly.


----------

